# General Chat



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Just been in general chat for the first time...

All I can say is .... WTF is that all about??!! 

I spend far too much time on this forum as it is and I tend to stick to dog chat with the occasional visit into the other dog sections!

No offence to the regular visitors over there but think I'll just stick to hanging around here from now on!! I thought some of the threads on here turn a bit petty with people getting far too wound up over insignificant things but it's nothing compared to over there


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Vicious, isn't it? And seems to have really done something serious to some members recently. Nasty. I stay here and stare at pretty pictures! 

Fab new sig!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I pop over there occasionally, then scuttle back here where it's comparitively safe and warm. It's too scary out there.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I must admit to having a nosey after the past couple of days, but I have put my tail between my legs and scuttled back here....

Its a bit too corrupt for my innocent (yeah right!!) eyes!!!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Me too, Moonviolet. I just peep occasionally.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Nooo, it's far too grown up for me over there, I stick to chat, a far far nicer place to be! :thumbup:

Love the piccies of the pooches, sleeping, jumping, muddy, running and the stories that accompany those pictures, nope, I'm staying here!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I feel safe in dog chat... 

love you guys!!! :lol: :lol:

Bring on the pretty pictures and lovely dogs


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

ozrex said:


> Me too, Moonviolet. I just peep occasionally.


We need someone to do the 'look at that' exercise with us. Popping chocolates in our mouths when we can look without having an attack of the 'vapours'. Any volunteers?


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I think cat chat can be very vicious!!!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Have too totally agree went there yesterday for the first time and was shocked. posted on a few threads but kept away from alot too.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

lol..far too scary for me too! I've browsed...commented on 1 or 2 tame threads then come running back here, too vicious for me


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> *I pop over there occasionally*, then scuttle back here where it's comparitively safe and warm. It's too scary out there.


It must be nearly my bed time as I thought that said 'I poop over there occasionally'
General is OK, it's a case of sorting the wheat from the chaff so to speak


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Superash said:


> . I think cat chat can be very vicious!!!


Really? Never been there... dare I look??!!!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so with you guys, I'm sticking to ' Dog chat' It gets far too personal on there.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> It must be nearly my bed time as I thought that said 'I poop over there occasionally'
> General is OK, it's a case of sorting the wheat from the chaff so to speak


Maybe that's what it needs... perhaps I'll go over there and do a big poop to sort it all out!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> It must be nearly my bed time as I thought that said 'I poop over there occasionally'
> General is OK, it's a case of sorting the wheat from the chaff so to speak


I'm housetrained honest.,...Although i have to say there seems to be a fair bit of excrement slinging going on over there on my brief forays.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

springerpete said:


> I'm so with you guys, I'm sticking to ' Dog chat' It gets far too personal on there.


At the end of the day dogs are far nicer than people so I guess it makes sense that it's much nicer in dog chat where we just focus on our 4 legged friends and leave the personal stuff where it belongs


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Maybe that's what it needs... perhaps I'll go over there and do a big poop to sort it all out!


omg!! i almost died choking on a mint


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Maybe that's what it needs... perhaps I'll go over there and do a big poop to sort it all out!


I think you need to start a thread entitled POOP!!!!! and a little drawing!!

Or big drawing, either way.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

It does look pretty scary in there...I have been to cat chat a couple of times though, and that was nice too...but I think dog chat is where it's at!!
<group hug>
Naomi


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I think you need to start a thread entitled POOP!!!!! and a little drawing!!
> 
> Or big drawing, either way.


hehe! I nearly did but then I got scared


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

some people just can not keep there fat traps shut i find and like to bitch about others big time like if you dont like anyone put them on ignor thats what its there for .
i like general chat as you can talk about fun things or normal day things 
its good to talk


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree......its scary over there!  lol 
Popped over the other day to see what I was missing and it was like jeremy Kyle on steroids  ha ha although I suppose that *those threads* are maybe the exception to the general rule? 
Either way I like dog chat, its much more sedate, but has its moments! Ha ha


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

LisaZonda said:


> lol..far too scary for me too! I've browsed...commented on 1 or 2 tame threads then come running back here, too vicious for me


It is really vicious  I got grief in dog chat too though.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I go there occasionally, mainly because when I am awake everybody is asleep and so once I have read the threads there is nothing new 

There are some very hypocritical poeople over there but I never tend to answer because it would just get nasty and to be honest I don't need spite from somebody I don't know and will never know.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Just been in general chat for the first time...
> 
> All I can say is .... WTF is that all about??!!
> 
> ...


I read that section from time to time but rarely (if ever) post. It is a bit nuts. I come here to read about doggies anyway, not about what you guys watched on TV etc


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

MrASingh said:


> It is really vicious  I got grief in dog chat too though.


You gave grief you got grief. Deal with it


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

i think dog is a kind and honest pet,and all the pictures you showed are very nice,i like them


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> It is really vicious  I got grief in dog chat too though.


Just seen that thread, didnt some *P'RAT* say something along the lines of "arrr sing"? Some of the members can be soo immature and rude its beyond belief.


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Just seen that thread, didnt some *P'RAT* say something along the lines of "arrr sing"? Some of the members can be soo immature and rude its beyond belief.


Yes, I felt the "arrr sing" comment was racist, and people have been calling me a pratt. I think it is far more sinister than just people being immature. A thread I posted was deleted I think because of me mentioning it, swept under the proverbial carpet.

And I am still getting unwelcome weird, cryptic private messages.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

You think General and the Cat forums are bad, try the Chinchilla section - those people are VICIOUS!  

I have the occasional look at general, especially this weekend to see what the fuss was all about, but I will tend to stick to Dog chat. After all, I don't get to read about dogs with strings or poop hanging out of their bottoms over in General, do I?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> Yes, I felt the "arrr sing" comment was racist, and people have been calling me a pratt. I think it is far more sinister than just people being immature. A thread I posted was deleted I think because of me mentioning it, swept under the proverbial carpet.
> 
> And I am still getting unwelcome weird, cryptic private messages.


I don't see how saying arrr sing, or calling you a prat is racist?  I may be wrong but I was led to believe a racist comment was one based on the colour of your skin or your nationality, not your personality  not saying you are a prat of course, just saying  lol


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> You think General and the Cat forums are bad, try the Chinchilla section - those people are VICIOUS!
> 
> I have the occasional look at general, especially this weekend to see what the fuss was all about, but I will tend to stick to Dog chat. After all, I don't get to read about dogs with strings or poop hanging out of their bottoms over in General, do I?


You can't beat reading about bum string  ha ha


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I don't see how saying arrr sing, or calling you a prat is racist?  I may be wrong but I was led to believe a racist comment was one based on the colour of your skin or your nationality, not your personality  not saying you are a prat of course, just saying  lol


arrr sing is a racist comment about my surname. And people keep, over and over on threads calling me pratt. I feel I am being picked on because I am Asian, and also because members think I am another member (someone told me this). I am not imaging this, as you are trying to make out.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> arrr sing is a racist comment about my surname. And people keep, over and over on threads calling me pratt. I feel I am being picked on because I am Asian, and also because members think I am another member (someone told me this). I am not imaging this, as you are trying to make out.


I can see how someone making a play on words out of someone's surname when it is blatantly not 'native' could be construed as discriminatory, I know why people have been giving this member some stick too, but just suppose they are wrong, I wouldn't like to join a forum as a new member & have the p!ss taken out of my non-British name


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

sarelis said:


> I can see how someone making a play on words out of someone's surname when it is blatantly not 'native' could be construed as discriminatory, I know why people have been giving this member some stick too, but just suppose they are wrong, I wouldn't like to join a forum as a new member & have the p!ss taken out of my non-British name


Thank you for understanding why I am upset, bless you. :001_wub:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> Thank you for understanding why I am upset, bless you. :001_wub:


Lol, sadly I think there was a bit of a case of mistaken identity when you joined, I'm sure no-one here would genuinely racist, they're all lovely really!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

General Chat really isnt that bad.. tho it can get hairy :lol: 
Its just debates can get heated and yes unfortunatly some can get personal but thats what happens when you feel strongly about something. 
I just float between them all and if i dont like a thread i hit that big red cross on the right or go on to the next.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Can we all act like adults? Even if MrASingh is Albert does it matter? No he wasn't a banned member so if you think it is then put him on ignore. For all we know MrASingh may be a Mrs not Mr don't assume things .........


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> arrr sing is a racist comment about my surname. And people keep, over and over on threads calling me pratt. I feel I am being picked on because I am Asian, and also because members think I am another member (someone told me this). I am not imaging this, as you are trying to make out.


I am not trying to say you are imagining it  just that calling someone a racist is quite a serious allegation, and 'prat' has nothing to do with ethnicity, I know people all manner of nationalities that are prats  ha ha 
I have not really seen any posts where you have been called a prat, maybe it is in response to something you have said that may be 'prat' like? I have never seen anyone discriminating against anyone on here, but that also goes both ways, if you say something prat like, you are likely to be called a prat wherever you are from


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I am not trying to say you are imagining it  just that calling someone a racist is quite a serious allegation, and 'prat' has nothing to do with ethnicity, I know people all manner of nationalities that are prats  ha ha
> I have not really seen any posts where you have been called a prat, maybe it is in response to something you have said that may be 'prat' like? I have never seen anyone discriminating against anyone on here, but that also goes both ways, if you say something prat like, you are likely to be called a prat wherever you are from


I saw the post where the word 'pratt' was used several times, I took it to be a reference to Albert (maybe his surname?? I dunno) as there were several other Albert references in it, but this member wouldn't have known that so unsurprising he finds it insulting


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

sarelis said:


> I saw the post where the word 'pratt' was used several times, I took it to be a reference to Albert (maybe his surname?? I dunno) as there were several other Albert references in it, but this member wouldn't have known that so unsurprising he finds it insulting


Aaah you see I never saw any of them, hence being a bit lost  ha ha


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> Can we all act like adults? Even if MrASingh is Albert does it matter? No he wasn't a banned member so if you think it is then put him on ignore. For all we know MrASingh may be a Mrs not Mr don't assume things .........


Sigh :rolleyes5: you are suggesting people ignore me, why? :angry:


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

Lilb said:


> Maybe you should do as Hawksport suggested and post up some pictures. Introduce yourself properly.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/205025-hello.html


My daughter is setting up photobucket tonight for me. But I fear giving anymore details of myself or my dogs, will just open me up to more abuse.

I will post if and when I want, not when someone else prompts me to for ulterior motives.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

MrASingh said:


> Sigh :rolleyes5: you are suggesting people ignore me, why? :angry:


I am not suggesting that at all I am saying if they believe you to be someone else and they don't wish to talk to that other person, then it would stop all the questions.....

Also MrSingh please forward any inappropriate PMs to any Moderator and we will deal with them, we can not deal with them if we do not have them reported. There is a report button on the PM....Thanks


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Might need to do a big POOP on my own thread now!!

It seems general chat is either for bitching at each other or discussing stuff like what you had for dinner or what you think about the current storyline in Hollyoaks, neither of which really interest me. If I want to 'generally chat' then I'll do it with my friends and family in the real world!! I come on here to talk about my dogs and hear about other peoples dogs, get advice and information so for that reason I'm sticking with dog chat in future!!

No offence to anyone who wants to discuss their dinner though - it's just not for me! ..... I had pork chops last night! 

..... and Lily and Branston had Chicken necks and Lamb hearts!!!! Oh sorry, better head over to Dog health and nutrition for that one :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> Sigh :rolleyes5: you are suggesting people ignore me, why? :angry:


Because if people think you are someone, and I'm quite sure you aren't who they think you are it's best if they just ignore you rather than keep making comments to you referring to this other person



MrASingh said:


> My daughter is setting up photobucket tonight for me. But I fear giving anymore details of myself or my dogs, will just open me up to more abuse.
> 
> I will post if and when I want, not when someone else prompts me to for ulterior motives.


Ulterior motives 
It's a pet forum and quite naturally on a pet forum people want to see your pets


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I am not suggesting that at all I am saying if they believe you to be someone else and they don't wish to talk to that other person, then it would stop all the questions.....
> 
> Also MrSingh please forward any inappropriate PMs to any Moderator and we will deal with them, we can not deal with them if we do not have them reported. There is a report button on the PM....Thanks


I have hit the report button several times, but I have yet to hear anything back


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Just seen that thread, didnt some *P'RAT* say something along the lines of "arrr sing"? Some of the members can be soo immature and rude its beyond belief.


I wasnt being bloody racist so dont even go their if you read it properlly i was say ars ing as in ars ing about i didnt want to get stars for the spelling off it so dont even dare to know or judge me!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I thibnks we need to clarify that new member MrASingh is NOT Albert1970!!!!!


FFS!!!!!!!! This whole thing is doing my head in!!!!!


:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I am seriously Peed of with this now i am not a racist that has really offended me, time to put in a complaint i think because no bloody way am i going to be called a racist !!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> I have hit the report button several times, but I have yet to hear anything back


Now thats not true is it?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And that is how drama enters through the backdoor into cuddly dog chat 

Must be something in the air at the moment. Far too many drama llamas and people with chips on their shoulders at the moment. 


And honestly, cat isn't that bad. It has calmed down immensely....


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> I am seriously Peed of with this now i am not a racist that has really offended me, time to put in a complaint i think because no bloody way am i going to be called a racist !!


You are deffo not a rascist hun BUT BUT BUT - not pointing fingers and I didnt read everything BUT BUT BUT

Several members did think that MrASingh was Albert and started with the sarky comments, some of which may have been construed somewhat wrongly. And perhaps people should have refrained with the comments until certainty occured as to who exactly the new member was.

Please dont shoot me f saying that!!!!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> You are deffo not a rascist hun BUT BUT BUT - not pointing fingers and I didnt read everything BUT BUT BUT
> 
> Several members did think that MrASingh was Albert and started with the sarky comments, some of which may have been construed somewhat wrongly. And perhaps people should have refrained with the comments until certainty occured as to who exactly the new member was.
> 
> Please dont shoot me f saying that!!!!!!


Well ive reported the coments on me being racist because 1 comment that is all i made has been throw out of all proportion


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> And that is how drama enters through the backdoor into cuddly dog chat
> 
> Must be something in the air at the moment. Far too many drama llamas and people with chips on their shoulders at the moment.
> 
> And honestly, cat isn't that bad. It has calmed down immensely....


I'm sorry  look what's happened now 

Go away arguey people who aren't talking about lovely cuddly fluffy doggies, take it back to general chat, we don't want it here


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

May the power of cute dispell the arguing!!

Puppy anyone?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

sarelis said:


> May the power of cute dispell the arguing!!
> 
> Puppy anyone?


Awwwwwww:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

YES! lets flood this thread with cutesy wutesy puppies and show the arguey people what they're missing in dog chat while they bicker in general!!

Here's my contribution:


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Now thats not true is it?


I have reported around 6 posts, and I have heard nothing back. Thus I am telling the truth. How rude you are man.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Kiva did a poop out on our walk! Yaaaaaaaay she doesn't like pooping anywhere but home usually, so there you go foxyrockmeister a big fat poop on yr thread  ha ha ha ha


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Kiva did a poop out on our walk! Yaaaaaaaay she doesn't like pooping anywhere but home usually, so there you go foxyrockmeister a big fat poop on yr thread  ha ha ha ha


Lolz Lulu wont poo out on a walk either! She saves it all for her poo-patch in the back garden!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> I have reported around 6 posts, and I have heard nothing back. Thus I am telling the truth. How rude you are man.


You reported a post and said you were also receiving PMs.
I replied by PM to you asking you to forward these PMs. You didn't
I reminded you by VM to forward them. You still didn't
You have been asked on the forum to forward them. You still haven't
Thus you are not telling the truth.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Not a puppy but in the argumentative spirit....










"Stop humping meeee!"


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Kiva did a poop out on our walk! Yaaaaaaaay she doesn't like pooping anywhere but home usually, so there you go foxyrockmeister a big fat poop on yr thread  ha ha ha ha


Lovely!!! I hope it was a big one too!

You may live to regret this celebration about her finally pooping on walks after the 1st few poo bag malfunction incidents!!! You'll be wishing she only went in the garden where you can pick it up without an audience and then wash your hands straight away of any stray poop!!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im Missing Jack today 
God damn work :crying:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Lolz Lulu wont poo out on a walk either! She saves it all for her poo-patch in the back garden!


I have the opposite problem...Ringo won't poo in the garden!! I have to take him on a walk for him to do it! Sometimes he won't even wee in the garden so I have to take him to the "wee trees" at the end of the road.
Naomi


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Im Missing Jack today
> God damn work :crying:


Aw it's horrible isn't it  Speaking of work, I really ought to get back to it... :angry:


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You reported a post and said you were also receiving PMs.
> I replied by PM to you asking you to forward these PMs. You didn't
> I reminded you by VM to forward them. You still didn't
> You have been asked on the forum to forward them. You still haven't
> Thus you are not telling the truth.


True I have not forwarded on the pms, I wasn't sure how to. But I have reported around 6 posts on the forum, not one as you say. And I have yet to get any reply about the posts I reported, or received any apology.

I have had a very brisk message from you and Jill, but neither have you commented on my reported posts. There is talk of bent coppers, maybe bent mods?

I am not albert1970 (someone asked that I confirm that).


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MrASingh said:


> True I have not forwarded on the pms, I wasn't sure how to. But I have reported around 6 posts on the forum, not one as you say. And I have yet to get any reply about the posts I reported, or received any apology.
> 
> I have had a very brisk message from you and Jill, but neither have you commented on my reported posts. There is talk of bent coppers, maybe bent mods?
> 
> I am not albert1970 (someone asked that I confirm that).


When you open your PM next to the reply button is a forward button, click that, put the name you wish to forward to in the box and it's done.
As a general forum policy we don't tell people reporting post what action if any has been taken
Bent mods Mods trying to help someone who so far has failed to co operate


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Lovely!!! I hope it was a big one too!
> 
> You may live to regret this celebration about her finally pooping on walks after the 1st few poo bag malfunction incidents!!! You'll be wishing she only went in the garden where you can pick it up without an audience and then wash your hands straight away of any stray poop!!!!


It was big and smelly, but perfectly formed, always a bonus  lol

Hmmmm note to self.....along with poo bags, clicker, treats also take a few hand wipes on walks  ha ha


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> True I have not forwarded on the pms, I wasn't sure how to. But I have reported around 6 posts on the forum, not one as you say. And I have yet to get any reply about the posts I reported, or received any apology.
> 
> I have had a very brisk message from you and Jill, but neither have you commented on my reported posts. There is talk of bent coppers, maybe bent mods?
> 
> I am not albert1970 (someone asked that I confirm that).


you shouldnt have confirmed anything , a mod already did that for you!



hawksport said:


> I'm quite sure you aren't who they think you are


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> It was big and smelly, but perfectly formed, always a bonus  lol
> 
> Hmmmm note to self.....along with poo bags, clicker, treats also take a few hand wipes on walks  ha ha


And a nail brush. That was a bad one....


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You reported a post and said you were also receiving PMs.
> I replied by PM to you asking you to forward these PMs. You didn't
> I reminded you by VM to forward them. You still didn't
> You have been asked on the forum to forward them. You still haven't
> Thus you are not telling the truth.


Ooh, just to fan the flames a little but I thought one needs to have a certain post count before one is able to send or to receive pms. I thought, perhaps mistakingly, that this would be around the 50 post mark. So, if that is correct then it cannot have been that long ago that MrASingh was able to receive those .....

Now ladies and gents, keep those cute puppy pics coming. Cuteness rules!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

L/C said:


> And a nail brush. That was a bad one....


Eeeeeewwww I hope you're not a nail biter, mind you it would probably cure you of it for life!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ooh, just to fan the flames a little but I thought one needs to have a certain post count before one is able to send or to receive pms. I thought, perhaps mistakingly, that this would be around the 50 post mark. So, if that is correct then it cannot have been that long ago that MrASingh was able to receive those .....


pretty sure its 25 or something


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Eeeeeewwww I hope you're not a nail biter, mind you it would probably cure you of it for life!!


OMG I never thought of that! Luckily I am not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't have much to report on the poop front - nothing unusual since the Great Poop of Orange of 2011 :ciappa:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

diablo said:


> pretty sure its 25 or something


Yeah, I think you are right... I shall turn the fan off.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

L/C said:


> And a nail brush. That was a bad one....


Ha ha ha ha going for a walk is like a military operation! I didn't need this much stuff with me when I used to take my new born son out  :laugh:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I don't have much to report on the poop front - nothing unusual since the Great Poop of Orange of 2011 :ciappa:


Got photographic evidence?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I don't have much to report on the poop front - nothing unusual since the Great Poop of Orange of 2011 :ciappa:


Orange!!?? :yikes: did you get any pics, foxyrockmeister did want a big fat poop on here, and visual would beat my description anyday


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

diablo said:


> pretty sure its 25 or something


Yes, I pretty much started getting pms last night after about that many posts.

I am ignoring all pms from now on. I am now being accused of being a woman because I used the :001_wub: smillie. Sigh


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I don't have much to report on the poop front - nothing unusual since the Great Poop of Orange of 2011 :ciappa:


And we won't embarrass Mckenzie by bringing that up again...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I do have pics! Let me find them!


----------



## MrASingh (Nov 20, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yeah, I think you are right... I shall turn the fan off.


The problem is there are too many fans turned on without getting the facts straight first. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

This is what I found in Kenzie's poop. I freaked out :yikes: Until Dogless suggested it looked like orange and I suddenly remembered she had eaten some orange earlier in the day


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

MrASingh said:


> Yes, I pretty much started getting pms last night after about that many posts.
> 
> I am ignoring all pms from now on. I am now being accused of being a woman because I used the :001_wub: smillie. Sigh


You really shouldnt take everything so literal.. some folk on here have a strange sense of humour. 
May take a while to get used to it :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> This is what I found in Kenzie's poop. I freaked out :yikes: Until Dogless suggested it looked like orange and I suddenly remembered she had eaten some orange earlier in the day


:yikes: Thank gawd for dogless, otherwise that could have been an interesting trip to the vet...

These skins look very clean though - did you rummage through the poop, then clean them off before taking the pics? :ciappa:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

As the arguments are ongoing...

"I TOLD YOU"










"TO STOP!"


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> This is what I found in Kenzie's poop. I freaked out :yikes: Until Dogless suggested it looked like orange and I suddenly remembered she had eaten some orange


I remember that thread, at first I thought what the  is that!?!? Then when dogless said Orange, I was like oh Yeh so it is! Ha ha plenty of poop on this thread


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

most of the time General Chat is good...sometimes things get out of hand..but the mods do sort it out pretty good *I'm kissing arse* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> :yikes: Thank gawd for dogless, otherwise that could have been an interesting trip to the vet...
> 
> These skins look very clean though - did you rummage through the poop, then clean them off before taking the pics? :ciappa:


Yes, pretty much!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Yes, pretty much!!!


Hahahah, classic!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Look everyone PUPPY!



















another puppy!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone want to see the little whippet puppy that started training last night :001_wub:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Too many cute puppies! :001_wub:

I am seriously jealous.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

My contribution of cute fluffiness


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Anyone want to see the little whippet puppy that started training last night :001_wub:


Erm, dont tell me off for going off-topic, Mod  but I like your siggy and wondered what kind of birds Sky and Kane are??


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

L/C said:


> Too many cute puppies! :001_wub:
> 
> I am seriously jealous.


Me too. I shouldn't even be here; I don't have a dog.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MrASingh said:


> My daughter is setting up photobucket tonight for me. But I fear giving anymore details of myself or my dogs, will just open me up to more abuse. I will post if and when I want, not when someone else prompts me to for ulterior motives.


Blimey, why what sort of dogs have you got that you will get abuse? 



foxyrockmeister said:


> I'm sorry  look what's happened now
> Go away arguey people who aren't talking about lovely cuddly fluffy doggies, take it back to general chat, we don't want it here


Aw that is so cute _go away arguey people_



MrASingh said:


> I have reported around 6 posts, and I have heard nothing back. Thus I am telling the truth. How rude you are man.


Might not be a man :yikes:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I cannot post any cute Puppy pics as im at work but please feel free to look at my sig and think what a stunning pupster that dog would have been :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Erm, dont tell me off for going off-topic, Mod  but I like your siggy and wondered what kind of birds Sky and Kane are??


Sky is a Saker falcon. Kane is a hybrid, he is 11/16 Gyr falcon/ 5/16 Saker falcon


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Sky is a Saker falcon. Kane is a hybrid, he is 11/16 Gyr falcon/ 5/16 Saker falcon


They are stunning, I recently just missed out on a job where I would have been handling & learning to fly raptors, I was gutted


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Me too. I shouldn't even be here; I don't have a dog.


Get out!!!!! Ha ha ha


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Me too. I shouldn't even be here; I don't have a dog.


Your welcome to mine as long as you promise not to bring em back :laugh:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> Get out!!!!! Ha ha ha


Hey, I might not have a dog (currently) but I certainly don't lack opinions :ciappa:



harley bear said:


> Your welcome to mine as long as you promise not to bring em back :laugh:


What, not even trying to flog them - not even for 50p?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

sarelis said:


> They are stunning, I recently just missed out on a job where I would have been handling & learning to fly raptors, I was gutted


Bad luck. You would of loved it


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm new on here but go on lots of forums and you'll get it on all of then so if you domnt like it. Just ignore it is my view


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Thought this might bring a few smiles...

Tinker looking delighted about her weekly weigh-in!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I come on General and Dog Chat but there has been lots going on recently and plenty of holier than thous having a dig but myview is that if you don't to read about it then there are plenty of other threads to go on and it will pass on soon.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey, I might not have a dog (currently) but I certainly don't lack opinions :ciappa:
> 
> What, not even trying to flog them - not even for 50p?


Nope when you come for em im packing up and moving so you wont be able to bring em back :laugh: to 118 sycamore drive, outa mongiloa :ciappa:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Aw poor Tink - what did she do to deserve the scales?! :yikes:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Sky is a Saker falcon. Kane is a hybrid, he is 11/16 Gyr falcon/ 5/16 Saker falcon


Thanks!! They are rather beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

L/C said:


> Aw poor Tink - what did she do to deserve the scales?! :yikes:


I'm a mean mean doggie mummy! Training her to sit on them herself means i don't have to get on them with her ... then horror of horrors to weigh myself and work out the difference!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> I'm a mean mean doggie mummy! Training her to sit on them herself means i don't have to get on them with her ... then horror of horrors to weigh myself and work out the difference!


Now that is an incentive. I'm not sure if I could get a greyhound on my bathroom scales....


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

No more fighting










more cuteness










and poop!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked your post but I feel obliged to exempt myself from liking the poo!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

How about some music Shakin Stevens - Oh Julie - YouTube


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


>











I think this
kinda sums up my opinion of this










hawksport said:


> Shakin Stevens - Oh Julie - YouTube


Sorry HS & any other Shakey fans on here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

For those wondering it WAS NOT ALBERT, but a returning banned member....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> For those wondering it WAS NOT ALBERT, but a returning banned member....


Wow, some people ain't half tenacious, you'd think they'd find a more constructive hobby:yikes:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> For those wondering it WAS NOT ALBERT, but a returning banned member....


:lol: :lol: its getting like a cat and mouse game lately :lol: :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:
Now see it was a toss up between the two


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

When Shannow met my granddaughter











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Getting a good licking


















Think happy thoughts


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Now see it was a top up between the two


busted for me when the said person liked my comment about everyone being 'off their trolley doll' lastnight


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

metaldog said:


> When Shannow met my granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:001_wub:Cute overload !


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> My contribution of cute fluffiness


See that bed...this is the same one in a different colour...see what will happen in just a few months...enjoy the cuteness!!


























Naomi

PS: She does have a bed the right size, this is supposed to be a bed for Ringo, who is small - I'm not just a meany who hasn't bought her one since she grew...


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> See that bed...this is the same one in a different colour...see what will happen in just a few months...enjoy the cuteness!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must of missed a previous thread, the bed is no more! Ha ha ha

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/202018-before-during-after.html

Ps I love the 2nd pic, she looks all snuggly and gorgeous  they curl up like little foxes don't they


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Missnaomi, my akita inu does the same thing, she has a massive bed and loads of blankets round the house but only wants to get in the small beds! 

Daft beggars


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Dog Chatters rule.

End of.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> I wasnt being bloody racist so dont even go their if you read it properlly i was say ars ing as in ars ing about i didnt want to get stars for the spelling off it so dont even dare to know or judge me!!!


At no point did i say you were rascist..i said immature and rude. Also to say you said 'arr sing' because you didnt want stars?? Nah i dont buy that. By the way my surname is also Singh so yes i take offence to your comment too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Look everyone PUPPY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:



hawksport said:


> Anyone want to see the little whippet puppy that started training last night :001_wub:


that's so cute, although it doesn't look too excited about it's new trainer 



moonviolet said:


> Thought this might bring a few smiles...
> 
> Tinker looking delighted about her weekly weigh-in!


awwwwwwwwwww I love Tinker :laugh:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Beagle Mafia said:


> that's so cute, although it doesn't look too excited about it's new trainer


He had just dried out after I threw a bucket of water over him


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I want feeling well yeaterday so went to bed early so missed this

I dont go to general chat - I'll stick with what I know, god knows what they would make of my tales of mothers holiday presents.

I have ventured into the fish section - one of my sons goldfish has lost its tail and dorsal fin so wanted advice - did get some advice ( was a bit technical and advanced for us goldfish owners but have took it on board) 1 week on fish is still alive. 

Im glad I didnt have to buy any of them a present for the SS:biggrin:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> At no point did i say you were rascist..i said immature and rude. Also to say you said 'arr sing' because you didnt want stars?? Nah i dont buy that. By the way my surname is also Singh so yes i take offence to your comment too.


Now Now, take it to General Chat... this thread is now purely for cuteness and poop!!! 

CUTENESS









POOP!








(sorry Lilb I pinched your pic!)


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG a smiley made of turds!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

sarelis said:


> OMG a smiley made of turds!!


Great isn't it!!

I can't take the credit for it though - here's the link to the original thread by Lilb:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/202934-made-my-day-graphic-content.html


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> At no point did i say you were rascist..i said immature and rude. Also to say you said 'arr sing' because you didnt want stars?? Nah i dont buy that. By the way my surname is also Singh so yes i take offence to your comment too.


Good God! She Lola wasnt being bloody racist! she didnt want to say @rsing because it would, spelt correctly have caused stars! 
You know what my surname is very unusual and can be taken and poked funat in a number of ways..its not an origional english name but i dont scream 'im offended your being racist' at everyone that poks fun of it...even though no one was making ANY racist comments or even suggestions about anyones surname!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> At no point did i say you were rascist..i said immature and rude. Also to say you said 'arr sing' because you didnt want stars?? Nah i dont buy that. By the way my surname is also Singh so yes i take offence to your comment too.


Heres an idea untill you know my last name and who and what my family do and are dont judge me ok im not of full english origin so think before ya spout utter tripe at me


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

"It makes me sad when people argue."










And to cheer everything up and defuse the tension....

"Whatchoo doin'?"










"Do you like my hat?"


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im sooooo tired


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

All this general chat is to much for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

I pray to you, Dog in the Great Kennel in the Sky....PLEASE make them stop arguing....


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Arguing?? I dont do arguing!!!! Let me know when its all over.....................


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Not more Arguing...










Lets get outta here, I reckon we can escape under the shed...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Anyone want to see the little whippet puppy that started training last night :001_wub:


Awww he/she is soooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Is it safe to come out yet?


I'm not sure, it has gone very quiet but I'm staying under here just in case


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

loving the photos and the quotes...im sitting here giggling ..thankyou xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

excuse me which way to general chat


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

I think there must be a curse or something on general chat...just went on there for a browse and lost my rag....staying here where I cant cause arguements. Photos of Ebony post-hair cut to come


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> excuse me which way to general chat


Follow me, if you can keep up


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I'm coming tooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## chelseabond (Nov 7, 2012)

Helo i joined a few years ago but didnt come on much at all and recently popped up again . As i dont have my other dog anymore but our lil shitzhu. Shes almost 5 months and shes adorable .id recomend this breed to absolutely anyone ive added a 3 pics i think they r there lol. The forst 2 was wen she was 3 mo thsold and it had been her first bath and the last one is as she is now. I hope you all enjoy the pics. I recently lost both pf my dogs so Evie ... As we have called her is our lil ray of sunshine x


----------

